# Fragen zum PCGH-Abo



## huntertech (9. September 2010)

Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen zu den Abo-Angeboten der PCGH:

1. Nach Ablauf des Abos, verlängert es sich dann automatisch oder bekommt man eine Erinnerung zugeschickt, dass man es künfigen muss oder wie läuft das ab?

2. Sollte es sich automatisch verlängern, wie sieht es mit den Prämien aus? Bekommt man eine Möglichkeit, eine neue Prämie auszuwählen oder muss man immer wieder kündigen und neu abschließen, um eine Prämie zu erhalten oder geht das sowieso nur einmal oder wie?

3. Gibt's eigentlich noch das 2-Jahres-Abo mit den Riesen-Prämien?

4. Unterscheidet sich das Mini-Abo in irgendeinem Punkt (außer der Ausgabenzahl, der Prämien und dem Preis natürlich) von dem 1-Jahres-Abo? Läuft dieses von selbst aus? Könnte man hier theoretisch einfach alle 3 Monate ein neues abschließen und 4 Prämien bekommen?

5. Wie früh muss bzw. wie spät kann man das Abo abschließen, um die nächste Ausgabe noch zu erhalten?


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2010)

Kommt schon, ihr wisst das


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

1. zumindest das normale Abo verlängert sich automatisch, man bekommt nichts zugeschickt (wenn man Bankeinzug gewählt hat)
2. Prämien gibt es für den Abschluss oder das Werben eines Abonnenten. Es würde sich für Computec vermutlich auch nicht rechnen, wenn sie jedes Jahr zu einem 64€ Abo eine 70€ Prämie dazugeben würden  . Kündigen und direkt neu abschließen ist mit Prämienabo nicht möglich, da darf der Neu-Abonnent für 12 Monate kein Abo gehabt haben.
3. Abo-Angebote finden sich unter "Abo" (Titelleiste, zumindest wenn man sich auf der Startseite und nicht im Forum befindet)
4. k.A., aber ich gehe auch beim Miniabo davon aus, dass es keine Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung ist, sondern der Versuch, Dauerabonnenten zu ködern.
5. Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es bei mir 2-3 Wochen inkl. Abbuchung dauerte, bis das Abo aktiv war, man erhält dann die nächste neuerscheinende Ausgabe. Möglich, dass das mitlerweile wesentlich schneller abläuft.


----------



## huntertech (13. September 2010)

Ok, danke. Schade das mit den Prämien, aber wenns sich nicht rechnet, da kann man nichts machen.

Bei den Abos steht ja auch immer, dass Prämienempfänger und Neuer Abonent nicht die selbe Person sein dürfen. Heißt das dann, dass ich das Abo abschließen muss und dann z.B. ein Familiennmitglied als Prämienempfänger eintragen muss? Und dürfen Prämienempfänger & Abonent denn wenigstens in einem Haus leben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

Afaik sollte das bei den normalen Prämienabos nicht so sein, sondern nur bei den ... werben Leser Abos. Da erhält der Werber eine Belohnung dafür, dass er nen Abo vermittelt hat. Gleiche Anschrift ist aber zulässig.


----------



## huntertech (13. September 2010)

Ziemlich sinnlos... Bei den Leser Werben Abbos gibts ja viel teurere Prämien und man muss dafür ja im Prinzip ein Familienmitglied fragen, ob es einen wirbt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

Tjo...
Es gibt da afaik auch noch gesetzliche Regelungen, wieviel man den zu einem Abo dazugeben darf.


----------



## huntertech (13. September 2010)

Wer darf nur was zum Abo geben?

Endet ein Mini-Abo jetzt eig. automatisch? Und wie siehts aus, wenn ich erst ein Mini-Abo mache, danach ein 1-Jahres-Abo. Bekomme ich auch dann keine 1-Jahres-Prämie oder gilt das Mini-Abo nicht als Abo, welches verhindert, beim nächsten langen Abo ein Prämie zu kriegen.


----------



## huntertech (15. Oktober 2010)

Da ich mir doch langsam mal das Abo holen möchte, frag ich einfach nochmal 

1. Endet das Mini-Abo automatisch oder verlängert es sich automatisch zu einem 1-Jahres Abo

2. Bekomme ich dann die 1-Jahres-Prämie beim Abschluss eines neuen Abos (1-Jahres-Abo) trotzdem oder bekomme ich keine, weil ich schon eine vom Mini-Abo hatte?

3. Sollte man nach dem Mini-Abo noch eine Prämie bekommen können, kann man mich dann trotzdem noch werben, obwohl ich das Mini-Abo ja dann schon hatte?


----------



## huntertech (19. Oktober 2010)

*Push


----------



## Bääängel (19. Oktober 2010)

1. Das Mini abo musst du, wenn du als mini abo kündigen willst, innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach Erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe kündigen, sonst wird es zu einem vollen Jahresabo.

2. Afaik zählt das mMini abo als "normales" abo, sodass du 12 Monate warten musst, bis du ein neues abschließen kannst.


----------



## huntertech (19. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst, bis ich eine neue Prämie bekommen kann? Ok, dann danke soweit. Bin dann wohl damnächst auch offizieller PCGH-Abonnent


----------



## Bääängel (19. Oktober 2010)

Hää?

Wenn dein Mini abo ausgelaufen ist, dann musst du 12 Monate warten, bis du ein neues Abo abschließen kannst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

Das Standardabo hat afaik keine Beschränkung. Nur die Prämienabos.


----------



## huntertech (19. Oktober 2010)

??? Was denn nu? Einer sagt, ich bekomm nur einmal ne Prämie, dann sagt jemand, ich bekomm zwei. Was ist denn nu (bitte nur antworten, wenn ihr euch total sicher seid  )?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du ein Abo (z.B. Mini-Abo) gekündigt hast, dann hast du die Wahl:
1 Jahr lang nicht abonnieren und dann z.B. ein Prämienabo abschließen -> noch ne Prämie
sofort abonnieren -> Standardabo ohne Prämie wählen.


----------



## huntertech (19. Oktober 2010)

Achso, jetzt hab ichs verstanden


----------



## J3r3my (19. Oktober 2010)

1. Es verlängert sich wenn du dich nicht (glaube) 8 Tage nach der 3ten Ausgabe nicht meldest bzw. abbestellst.

2. Frag den Computec Support. Die sind verdammt nett und schnell!

3. Siehe Nummer 2

Mfg Jeremy


----------



## huntertech (19. Oktober 2010)

Brauch ich ja jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## Zocker85 (1. Dezember 2010)

wie lange dauert es in etwa bis man die prämie bekommt wenn man heute abschließen würde?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Dezember 2010)

Hängt (auch) von der Premie ab. Einige Leute bekommen ihre innerhalb eines Monats, andere haben sie nach 3 Monaten noch nicht. (siehe Beschwerdethreads hier)


----------



## BikeRider (2. Dezember 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> andere haben sie nach 3 Monaten noch nicht.


 drei Monate  Ich bin die letzte Zeit am überlegen, ob ich mir nen Abo nehme, aber bei drei Monate Wartezeit überlege ich es mir eher, ob ich weiterhin kein Abo haben werde.


----------



## Wanderer (3. Dezember 2010)

*Finger weg vom Abo!*

@OsFrontale,

hole dir bloß kein Abo!!!

Ich hatte im November ein Miniabo bestellt. Die Prämie kam auch brav, eine Rechnung auch, aber die Zeitschrift habe ich bis heute nicht gesehen!

Das ist die reinste Verarschung! 

Was hat man von einem Abo, wenn die Zeitschrift erst eine Woche oder später nach offiziellem Verkaufsdatum in den Briefkasten flattert? (Ich habe heute eine Beschwerde-Mail an den Verlag geschickt).

Ich kann dir nur raten: Finger weg von einem Abo!


----------



## BikeRider (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Finger weg vom Abo!*



Wanderer schrieb:


> @OsFrontale,
> 
> hole dir bloß kein Abo!!!
> 
> ...


Das ist aber krass. Bis jetzt hab ich hier im Forum überwiegend gelesen, dass die Prämie nicht oder arg verspätet kommt.
Ich finde beides nicht sonderlich rühmlich für ein Abonnement.
Idealerweise kommen das erste Heft und die Prämie zusammen in einen Paket, aber dies ist wohl Wunschdenken.


----------



## abo@computec.de (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Finger weg vom Abo!*

Hallo Wanderer,

nur so ein paar Fragen - vielleicht kommen wir der Sache ja einfach auf den Grund, woran es liegen könnte dass die Abolieferung noch nicht bei dir eingetroffen ist.
Die Abo-Rechnung wurde überwiesen?
Die Adresse ist so wie auf der Rechnung auch korrekt?
Wann im November wurde denn bestellt?

Bitte leite deine Beschwerdemail doch nochmal weiter an: abo@computec.de - zusammen mit dem Datum der Überweisung, der Bestellbestätigung und Ihrer Anschrift.

Zur Info gleich vorweg:
Die Ausgabe 01/10 hatte am 01.12. Erstveröffentlichungstag. Abonnenten erhielten Ihre Ausgabe am 27.11. alle zugestellt. Wenn die Zahlung nicht bis spätestens ca. 14.11. verbucht war, kann diese auch nicht im Versand berücksichtigt sein worden. Welche die nächste erreichbar Ausgabe aufgrund Ihrer Bestellung war sollte in der Bestellbestätigung aufgeführt sein. 
Und dass Ihre spezielle Prämie bereits bei Ihnen im Vorraus eingetroffen war, versteht sich als Service.

schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec





Wanderer schrieb:


> @OsFrontale,
> 
> hole dir bloß kein Abo!!!
> 
> ...


----------

